# Skeeter pee refermenting? Should I add more sorbate?



## WinoOutWest (Jul 5, 2010)

This is my first shot at the pee. So far so good. It fermented dry. On 06/28 I racked, degassed and added my sorbate and kmeta. It cleared super fast so yesterday I racked it into a clean carboy and added my sugar. I noticed that I've got some small bubbles forming in the neck of the carboy and my solid bung was pushed out overnight. 

Is this typical or is my pee starting to ferment the added sugar? If so should I add more sorbate? I just read somewhere that the sorbate should be mixed in water first before adding which I didn't do - just added it directly to the pee.


----------



## Julie (Jul 5, 2010)

Take a hydrometer reading for a few days. If your readins starts to lower yes you probably have an active fermentatioin.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jul 5, 2010)

So is it okay to go ahead and add more Sorbate if that is the case?


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 5, 2010)

Yes, that's what I'd do but only if you find that fermentation is occuring. Better off not to add it if isn't not nesessary.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 6, 2010)

The bubbles could just be a some residual CO2 comming out and a solid stopper can be pushed out by something as little as a low pressure weather pattern passing through. Julie's advice is what I would do.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jul 6, 2010)

I think its going to be okay.
I took an SG reading yesterday and will check later today but there has been no additional visible evidence of fermenting - its been perfectly still.
Thanks all for your help.

It tastes delicious btw! I thought it would be too sweet for my tastes but its got a nice little tart "twang" to it. Very pleased with it - and just in time for our first heatwave of the summer (loooong overdue) which is starting today.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 7, 2010)

Yesterday I bought several supplies from the Grape and Granary (Akron Ohio). Great prices. One item I bought were champagne bottles. I dreamed last night about taking skeeter pee and adding a secondary fermentation to it and treat it like champagne.

Pop the stopper on that Skeeter Pee Sparkler. I may have to try that.


----------



## WinoOutWest (Jul 7, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Yesterday I bought several supplies from the Grape and Granary (Akron Ohio). Great prices. One item I bought were champagne bottles. I dreamed last night about taking skeeter pee and adding a secondary fermentation to it and treat it like champagne.
> 
> Pop the stopper on that Skeeter Pee Sparkler. I may have to try that.



Funny, I was thinking the same think as I was degassing - I thought "Hmmm... this would probably be good with a little fizz in it." Let us know how it turns out.

Cheers!
Darren


----------

